# Validity period of immigration documents



## VinhoVerde (May 2, 2014)

Hi all,
I'm planning a move from Canada to PT later in the year and amongst the documents required for application for a residence visa are a 'Registo Criminal' and an 'Atestado Medico'.
1. Which authority must provide the criminal record: the RCMP or the City Police?
2. How long is the criminal record valid for: 1 month? 3 months? 1 year?
3. Which authority must provide the medical record? My GP?
4. How long is the medical record valid for: 1 month? 3 months? 1 year?
5. What is needed to convert a Canada (BC) driver's license to a PT one?
My passport is valid for another 9 years, so should be OK.
Insights/shared relevant experiences appreciated, thanks!
VV


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Check with RCMP
2 as above they issue it
3. Your GP
4. Ask your GP

Hopeyfully Ana will be along and can give you first hand experience


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi there,
In Ottawa we went to the central police station and they had a link with the RCMP system to provide the criminal record check. We did this a few months before we left and no one questioned the validity.
To Canadian Driver's licence we needed translated copies of our Certified Driver's record and driver's license. We had this done at the Portuguese consulate in Ottawa, which was useful as they certified our copies for us. When you exchange your license you will receive a paper giving you permission to drive for 6 months, be prepared to wait for your new license, to the extent that we have had to go extend the permission
If you intend on getting driving insurance here I recommend that you ask your insurance for a document stating your driving record (can't recall the name), as we had no claims we save 40% on our insurance costs by doing this.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm wondering what you need your medical record for. If you are referring to the one required for your driver's license it has to be completed here in Portugal. There is a form you can print off of the web or get from IMTT, the doctor completes it and you need this to exchange your license. We got ours at a walk in clinic. Also, you have to have proof of residence here in Portugal, before you exchange your license.


----------



## VinhoVerde (May 2, 2014)

The medical certificate is to state that one has no communicable diseases. The consulate told me IIRC, as CM also pointed out, that it has to be provided by the GP. 

The reason I'm asking about the validity period is that one has to apply for temporary residency in Portugal within 4 months of arriving and I was wondering if one could wait till near the end of the four month period before applying. Obviously, this would be a problem if the needed documents have expired by then. The reason for waiting is that it may simplify taxation problems if I briefly leave the Schengen area and return on 1 Jan next year and then apply for temporary residency. That way I can tend to my little plot sooner and without more neglect and not have overlapping Canadian and Portuguese tax years. However, if the 183 days' presence for tax residency is per calendar year, this would obviously start the clock ticking on 1 Jan anyways and hence not pose a problem.

Thanks to both of you, for taking the time and making the effort to reply, it is much appreciated!


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

The medical certificate may be a new requirement (possibly to protect against Ebola). 

In terms of the timing, the organization we dealt with used the date of departure from Canada. We declared non-residency in Canada and they provided us with a document stating the date we left Canada for tax purposes. You can visit Portugal, return to Canada and declare departure when you leave Jan. 1, but be consistent with all documents. If there is one thing that will screw up a process in Portugal it's inconsistency. 

In term of SEF, we went in after about 2 months they did not express concern about any of the documents. I recommend calling SEF for an appointment 6 week before you want it, it take a while to get the appointment. If they offer it earlier than you want just ask if you can have a later date.


----------



## VinhoVerde (May 2, 2014)

Very helpful reply, thanks! Especially the bit about the consequences of inconsistencies! Interestingly, as I looked through the list of visa requirements given here by the Vancouver Consulate, I see no mention of medical insurance. Any insights on that or a good approach to take?
VV


----------



## VinhoVerde (May 2, 2014)

Other questions that have been difficult to resolve are what sort of medical insurance coverage is provided by Portugal for Portuguese residents traveling 
(1) in the EU and 
(2) outside of the EU. 
(3) If one wishes to return to Canada after a lengthy absence, for example 5 years or more, could Portuguese State insurance suffice to cover a provincial wait period (e.g. ~3 months in BC) before provincial medical coverage takes effect? 
I'm trying to be realistic and not burn my bridges. For example, if I need/wish to return to Canada at age 75, it may be difficult, if not impossible, to get private medical insurance to cover the provincial wait period.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

For the medical insurance we got a 4 month travel insurance. SEF didn't ask for it, but they could have. Once you are a resident you can register at the health centre for public health (proof of residency and an attestado from your freguesia). Medical services are good here.


----------



## VinhoVerde (May 2, 2014)

Great, thanks for the reply!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

My understanding is that Portugal operates a tit for tat health system, as a Canadian if you work here then you would be covered for health service by your S/S payments but if not working you would reguire private health insurancse

Andropsoa is Canadian/Portuguese so her and her husband are entitled to join Health Service


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Good point CM.

I know a Canadian in Madeira who I believe did not get health insurance after getting her residency. She has mentioned that she sets aside 100€ rather than insuring. I'll ask her if she is registered with the public health care system.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok, the following is the response I received from my friend, and now that I think about it, they only asked my husband for his residency document as well.

"I am in a bit of the same situation as you are, as I have an EU passport. However, I think we would have gotten healthcare in any case, as my husband's name is different than mine and he went in at a different time, and he got health insurance without questions about our marriage certificate. Only looked at his 'residencia'

The only thing they asked was whether we were receiving a pension from Canada (we weren't yet) and then there was delay after delay for him as they had put him in Quebec (assuming all of Canada was Quebec - bit of a sell job by a Quebec delegation here) and they needed to check something and of course could not find him in Quebec. Finally they checked with Ontario (we never figured out what they were checking) and he got his. During all the delays (took a year) he was covered they said, but fortunately we never had to test that.

The other thing that has really struck us, never having been in the 'private system' before, is how cheap care is here. 55€ to see an eye specialist the same day (granted an urgent situation, but still) and follow-up on time when it was no longer urgent. So far, we are sticking with the private system for access and quality, and use our local health centre for routine things ( like driver's exam, simple urinary infection, stitches etc). If ever we need hospital admission, we would likely do some sort of hybrid. Had a Canadian friend on holiday here who had a heart attack days before his own insurance policy kicked in, and he had hospitalization plus surgery and it set him back some (5k range I think), but nowhere near what it would have been in Canada or (horrors) US.

And I bet you were looking for a simple 'yes' or 'no' 

If you want to copy this word for word to the other forum, that is fine with me."


----------



## VinhoVerde (May 2, 2014)

Thank you both, it seems to explain why they don't require that I provide proof of medical insurance.

On a related note, I wonder if anyone has answers to the questions repeated from a previous post below:
"Other questions that have been difficult to resolve are what sort of medical insurance coverage is provided by Portugal for Portuguese residents traveling
(1) in the EU and
(2) outside of the EU.
(3) If one wishes to return to Canada after a lengthy absence, for example 5 years or more, could Portuguese State insurance suffice to cover a provincial wait period (e.g. ~3 months in BC) before provincial medical coverage takes effect?
I'm trying to be realistic and not burn my bridges. For example, if I need/wish to return to Canada at age 75, it may be difficult, if not impossible, to get private medical insurance to cover the provincial wait period. "


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Basic health coverage is provided within the EU, this link should provide some info European Health Insurance Card - Employment, Social Affairs & Inclusion - European Commission 

I believe the rest requires private insurance, not impossible, but with age pricier and excludes preexisting conditions.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

EHIC or CIRS as called here is only available to Portuguese Nationals, EU Nationals, people who have taken out Nationality, spouses of Portuguese Nationals, EU Citizens residing in Portugal, non EU or nationals working in Portugal,

*but not* to Non Nationals from a country where Portuguese are reguired to pay or have private medical insurance


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Not clear - Applying for a card - Employment, Social Affairs & Inclusion - European Commission


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need to look at Portugal Social site not EU, Paramonte will confirm they even turn down Portuguese Nationals for no apparent reason, but I repeat if you are a Non EU Resident who requires Private Health Insurance you are not entitled to a EHIC/CIRS card


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

CM I bow to your knowledge of the rules. As is so often the case, the implementation of he rules is inconsistent. So while my husband and my friend's husband are only entitled to the health care because we are married, we were both surprised that all they asked for from our husbands was their proof of residence.


----------

